# Growing Zoas



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

If you have a dedicated setup for zoas, what would you have? lights, water, food. I heard one guy used to feed protein shakes to his zoas and they grew like mad. I haven't tried it yet but I'm thinking of experimenting. 

I got zoas in a little nano that I run without skimmer (nitrates phosphates minimal, I use a type of algae screen). some are going bonkers. Others haven't grown. I don't feed them though.


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> If you have a dedicated setup for zoas, what would you have? lights, water, food. I heard one guy used to feed protein shakes to his zoas and they grew like mad. I haven't tried it yet but I'm thinking of experimenting.
> 
> I got zoas in a little nano that I run without skimmer (nitrates phosphates minimal, I use a type of algae screen). some are going bonkers. Others haven't grown. I don't feed them though.


I have tried feeding mine Polyps Labs Reef Roids however I don't see them really taking any in so I stopped.

My zoas and palys are growing at a great rate.

1 1/2 polyps of Sunny D's now 5 after 2 weeks
1 polyp of lunar eclipse 6 after 3 weeks
3 polyps of Bella Blues 9 after 3 weeks.

I must mention it seems that one polyp is not splitting into 2 in the example of the lunar eclipse 1 polyp had 5 babies.

Its a 38 gallon Nuvo with 6 bulb T5 ATI system, tunze nano skimmer and Aquavitro salt. I do a 10% water change once a week to get everything in check so far no need to dose anything.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so you are not feeding? at all? what are your parameters - nitrates, phosphates? I understand zoas like a slightly dirty water. I honestly believe all these vietnamese zoas are benefiting from the agri run-off from their huge agri (rice) sector and very short rivers running into the ocean.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

devin98 said:


> My zoas and palys are growing at a great rate.
> 
> 1 1/2 polyps of Sunny D's now 5 after 2 weeks
> 1 polyp of lunar eclipse 6 after 3 weeks
> 3 polyps of Bella Blues 9 after 3 weeks.


this is freakin fast growth man. can you show us any pics of your setup?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I feed mine and I can clearly see crazy growth. Withing 1-2weeks of feeding you can see growth. I feed them reef roids every 2nd day and sometimes some mysis shirmps. Currently my sunny d is growing 3 new heads at once. My utter chaos went off pretty quick too started with 1 and now its like 6 fully mature. Even my pinapple express. But my devils armor is still the same as when I got it so im guessing growth is different for every type. Ill get into more detail when I can and ill be upload growth shots too.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

aln said:


> I feed mine and I can clearly see crazy growth. Withing 1-2weeks of feeding you can see growth. ... Ill get into more detail when I can and ill be upload growth shots too.


that will be awesome. I figure I have to start feeding some of them. or all of them. it'll be great to see the pics of setups and growth.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

that is one thing i want is my zoas to spread and grow like crazy.. i see all these pictures of guys with zoas in their tanks covering rocks and it looks amazing.. i wish i could get them to grow like some of these other guys.. maybe i will start feeding them mysis and see how it goes.. i do the reef roids too but don't really see anything going on with it


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

At first they dont really take in the reef roids but after a few times they start going crazy for it.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've fed them the reef roids a few times before I also use the polyp booster as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

What kind of lighting do you guys use or recommend using for a nano zoa tank? I'm thinking of setting one up as well.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a 6 bulb T5 HO fixture with led bar accent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a pretty heavy lighting system, I assume this is your main display tank you're talking about? - I just want a small/ effective lighting system for a mini 10-20 gallon tank. Any suggestions?



sooley19 said:


> I use a 6 bulb T5 HO fixture with led bar accent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah it's for my 75G display


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TRUONGP15 said:


> That's a pretty heavy lighting system, I assume this is your main display tank you're talking about? - I just want a small/ effective lighting system for a mini 10-20 gallon tank. Any suggestions?


I had this over my 15G nano. Was a nice light, not a killer light, I just upgraded it to a Radion (talk about overkill LOL)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73258


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet fixture.. I was thinking of upgrading my fixture on my bio cube 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

